# Help on deciding a puppy/litter



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

I've read tons of posts here and benefited a lot from this forum.

After lots of searching, I am seriously considering a puppy as our new family member. Could you help check the clearances for the following litter? Everything seems to be in order but this is a big decision and I hope I can use your guidance and expertise on this. Thanks so very much!

Vito x Char litter

Sire: FALKOR VOM BLUTFEUER (Vito)








Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


Use our advanced search tool to find information and reports by registration number, animal name, breed, special programs, report type and more.




www.ofa.org












Falkor vom Blutfeuer’s Embark Dog DNA Results


Embark dog DNA test - Falkor vom Blutfeuer wants to share his results with you!




my.embarkvet.com





Dam: Char



__ https://www.facebook.com/










Char vom Feuergarten’s Embark Dog DNA Results


Embark dog DNA test - Char vom Feuergarten wants to share her results with you!




embk.me





Sincerely,

Dave


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Alexis does a good job breeding. 

I'm not sure what you're askign with the Embark panels?


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

I like her breeding philosophy and the tests she did for the litter's parents. However, I still want some fresh eyes to review before this big decision.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

cadavenc said:


> I like her breeding philosophy and the tests she did for the litter's parents. However, I still want some fresh eyes to review before this big decision.


Carma, Char's dam, was her previous competition dog. HOT. I've seen other dogs from her lines and really liked them. There are a few people here that have dogs from her. One is posted in many herding threads on here. I like what she's producing overall. I think her decisions are thoughtful and she's produced solid, stable, dogs that can function in any environment.

I don't know the male. You would need to ask Alexis about him. Char's xrays were sent to the SV and her HD value is 74 so that's good. 






SV-Datenbank - Char v. Feuergarten (AKC DN 54390002)







www.sv-doxs.net





Nothing in the genetics for either bother me. Interesting that Char has an "intermediate" size gene. I've been looking at all the dogs I can to find one with that like my Faren has. Most have 5 "larger" size genes. I don't know what that means in terms of a breeding pair. It's just interesting to me. 

There is no reason to be uncomfortable with this litter. Alexis's partner owns the male so if you are close, see if you can watch them train.


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

One more thing, if Sire/Dam's grandparents are showing "HD-unknow", "ED-unknow" in Pedigree database, is it a concern or not?


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

cadavenc said:


> One more thing, if Sire/Dam's grandparents are showing "HD-unknow", "ED-unknow" in Pedigree database, is it a concern or not?


Ask the breeder if you are interested. The pedigree database just may not be up-to-date with the information.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

cadavenc said:


> One more thing, if Sire/Dam's grandparents are showing "HD-unknow", "ED-unknow" in Pedigree database, is it a concern or not?


Pedigree database is only what the dog owner inputs. It doesnt mean anything at all. It's not a legit source of information. You can look in the ofa database or SV database.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you are referring to Ebo - No. I'm not concerned. Look at the rest of the pedigree and what Carma produced. There is a lot of info on the OFA database on her progeny and siblings. One dog with missing information doesn't bother me.


----------

